# Weird - Bluebird soy based wax????



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

blue bird wax is never supposed to dry as far as i know...


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

jadis8 said:


> Hey i just bought the bluebird all temp soy wax. The directions says to scrape off the wax IMMEDIATELY and must not let it cool before scraping. Do you guys do this too for this wax? Just wondering cause this is different from what I normally do for other waxes.
> 
> Also another time I let the bluebird soy wax sit for 30 minutes to cool, but when i scraped it off, it was still gooy and sticky as opposed to the flaky wax i'm used to scraping off. Also the wax left a good number of dry spots on my board where my normal wax wouldn't have. I'm not sure what your experience with this wax is but maybe i got a defective wax??? Hope to get some insights from you guys. Thanks.


wish i could help you, but i have the same result from my bluebird soy wax. :dunno:

i was thinking maybe i scraped too hard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm going to use it again and see whether i get the same dry results. Anybody else have similar experience with the soy based wax? How about the non-soy based bluebird wax???



squishydonut said:


> wish i could help you, but i have the same result from my bluebird soy wax. :dunno:
> 
> i was thinking maybe i scraped too hard.


----------



## dcoppa (Mar 4, 2009)

that wax is made to be scraped off while it is still hot. dont really know why but thats what the company says to do for it to be most effective.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If thats what the instructions say i guess do it, doesnt make any sense to me...thats normally how you get all of the wax OUT of your board...but I like my Hertel Super Hot Sauce so no reason to bother with anything else :/


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I used to use bluebird, then I got the Hertel Super Hot Sauce, ran out though so for spring riding Im just using some brick of maplus wax


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I use the soy cause Flourocarbons are bad...

I've never had problems with the Bluebird. I just find you have to use a little more than other waxes to get all your dry spots. And I usually wait 10 minutes before I scrape. I like the wax.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nivek said:


> I use the soy cause Flourocarbons are bad...
> 
> I've never had problems with the Bluebird. I just find you have to use a little more than other waxes to get all your dry spots. And I usually wait 10 minutes before I scrape. I like the wax.


Really because of the enviornment? But the acres of tree's they cut down for you to snowboard ...doesnt matter? 

Never got the whole enviornmental angle for snowboarding. Like everything else thats 'natural' it seems like just a way to rename your product and charge a premium?

Then again i do live in Oregon, land of the dirty hippies, so i may be a bit jaded...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I think you ARE jaded. Just because he's environmentally conscious doesn't mean he has to go "green" completely. Every little bit that helps to protect the planet will help out a great deal in the long term. Imagine the possibility of shortened or barely non-existent snow seasons for your children, their children and beyond due to the climate changes brought upon by global warming or other environmental disturbances. Now it's just up to you and others to decide whether spending that extra $1 or $2 is worth buying earth-friendly products. If you're unwilling to shell out a few more bucks, try to find other ways to maintain/preserve the Earth and its natural resource as best as you can so our children's children can enjoy it as much as we do. Think not only for the present but for the future too. 



arsenic0 said:


> Really because of the enviornment? But the acres of tree's they cut down for you to snowboard ...doesnt matter?
> 
> Never got the whole enviornmental angle for snowboarding. Like everything else thats 'natural' it seems like just a way to rename your product and charge a premium?
> 
> Then again i do live in Oregon, land of the dirty hippies, so i may be a bit jaded...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

jadis8 said:


> I think you ARE jaded. Just because he's environmentally conscious doesn't mean he has to go "green" completely. Every little bit that helps to protect the planet will help out a great deal in the long term. Imagine the possibility of shortened or barely non-existent snow seasons for your children, their children and beyond due to the climate changes brought upon by global warming or other environmental disturbances. Now it's just up to you and others to decide whether spending that extra $1 or $2 is worth buying earth-friendly products. If you're unwilling to shell out a few more bucks, try to find other ways to maintain/preserve the Earth and its natural resource as best as you can so our children's children can enjoy it as much as we do. Think not only for the present but for the future too.


i wear holden pants... im doing my part.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

jadis8 said:


> I'm going to use it again and see whether i get the same dry results. Anybody else have similar experience with the soy based wax? How about the non-soy based bluebird wax???


i try to make sure i'm not pushing too hard in the middle, seems to leave a dry "scrape" 'cause i'm pressing down a bit much. maybe? :dunno: ahahaha! 

let us know how it goes!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

hey, I just waxed my bataleon with bluebird and it still feels sticky after I hotscraped it


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

RidePowder said:


> hey, I just waxed my bataleon with bluebird and it still feels sticky after I hotscraped it


it sets up after a while. after that it feels pretty solid.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

i used bluebird all season long. used cold temp until spring riding started now i use all temp. i let it sit for awhile before scrapping. usually an hour or so and i never get dry spots. wax stays real good for several hard days of riding


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

used it a couple times and i let it dry first ...i dont like the idea of scraping it right after.....worked fine for me


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone know what conditions the Bluebird Chris Coulter Pro Wax is for? I can't find any info online for it and their website basically non-funtional. I'm trying it out for the first time -- got some of that and a brick of their cold temp in their $25 mystery box deal a couple months ago.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

all the pro waxes are all temperature waxes. with regular bluebird wax scrape it off when its still warm, but not immediately after. you don't have to scrape mega hard. buff afterwords like you would for anyway

the sox way is gummier and sticks in the pores better, so thats why you scrape it immediately. i do it twice, the first one will pull anycrap out with it and the second coat really seals it in there.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

jadis8 said:


> I think you ARE jaded. Just because he's environmentally conscious doesn't mean he has to go "green" completely. Every little bit that helps to protect the planet will help out a great deal in the long term. Imagine the possibility of shortened or barely non-existent snow seasons for your children, their children and beyond due to the climate changes brought upon by global warming or other environmental disturbances. Now it's just up to you and others to decide whether spending that extra $1 or $2 is worth buying earth-friendly products. If you're unwilling to shell out a few more bucks, try to find other ways to maintain/preserve the Earth and its natural resource as best as you can so our children's children can enjoy it as much as we do. Think not only for the present but for the future too.


you really need to look at the big picture of most of the "green" BS that is being pushed on people, in most cases you're lucky if it's even marginally better than the standard issue and in many cases it's worse overall. Most of it falls squarely into the box of "it's not in my backyard" thinking by making manufacturing in the USA where there are more strict environmental restrictions not economically viable and sending that production overseas where there aren't any restrictions and then compounded by having the ship the products around the world negating any improvement that may have been there to begin with...


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Incogneato said:


> all the pro waxes are all temperature waxes. with regular bluebird wax scrape it off when its still warm, but not immediately after. you don't have to scrape mega hard. buff afterwords like you would for anyway
> 
> the sox way is gummier and sticks in the pores better, so thats why you scrape it immediately. i do it twice, the first one will pull anycrap out with it and the second coat really seals it in there.


Thanks, I thought they were all-temp but wasn't sure. The weird thing is that on my board (2009 Lib Tech Rider's Choice) the wax scraped off cold just like regular fluoro wax no probs. It felt soft to the scrape. But on my girlfriend's board (2009 Never Summer Infinity-R) the wax was almost unscrapable cold -- it was that hard. I had to re-iron it then hot scrape it. Two different bases, two totally different textures of wax. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

